# Engine bay brushes



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm looking for a couple of good engine bay detailing brushes. Paint brushes just aint cutting the mustard

Any recommendations?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

watching with interest, I'm sick of cutting the crap out of my hands every time I'm engine bay bound


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Swissvax style ones maybe?


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

im looking at pastry brushes, seemed to work ok on the wheels and shuts


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I use a variety of brushes for different bits of the engine.

Swissvax & Envy brushes
Meguiars Slide Lock brush and Triple Detail brush
Muc-off pack of 4 brushes (years old)
and toothbrushes


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

wookey said:


> I use a variety of brushes for different bits of the engine.
> 
> Swissvax & Envy brushes
> Meguiars Slide Lock brush and Triple Detail brush
> ...


I was looking at the Envy brushes (set of five) but wasnt sure they'd be stiff enough to work in the engine bay.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

glymauto said:


> I was looking at the Envy brushes (set of five) but wasnt sure they'd be stiff enough to work in the engine bay.


Here's the brush that I use for getting down the engine:
http://www.pakshak.com/race-glaze-xl-wheel-brush.html


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

AG wheel brush would be my suggestion.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

:wave:

I use a variety, the set of 5 brushes are good, some stubborn stuff wont always move with them but nothing a stronger mix of detergent wont solve. Valet pro do a short wheel brush with blue fibres - imo it's excellent all round, and lasts forever. Think they are about £5-7, well worth the purchase. Only down side is the length isnt great if your reaching towards the bottom of the engine block.

Hope your well.

Rob


----------



## Neil M (Jan 28, 2007)

MAUI said:


> Here's the brush that I use for getting down the engine:
> http://www.pakshak.com/race-glaze-xl-wheel-brush.html


£7.99 direct from Race Glaze.


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

DasArab said:


> AG wheel brush would be my suggestion.


+1 for me.


----------



## MHTexPete (Feb 23, 2010)

http://www.mhtextiles.co.uk/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=359

resistant to oils, acids, petrol etc. and really stiff and pointy for getting into awkward places


----------



## Dubs (Dec 24, 2009)

MHTexPete said:


> http://www.mhtextiles.co.uk/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=359
> 
> resistant to oils, acids, petrol etc. and really stiff and pointy for getting into awkward places


looks nice, but expensive


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

We use a variety including the Raceglaze Detailing Brush Set, the Swissvax Detail Brush, Meguiar's Slide Lock and Meguiar's Triple Duty. 

All slightly different.


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

Similiar to what MHTexPete suggested - the AG Hi Tech Wheel brush?

http://www.totalauto.co.uk/files/products/hitechwheelbrush.jpg

£10-£12 though


----------

